# cording a coat



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

Does anyone know how to cord a coat??


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know and haven't seen one in person. Diane Klumb's book on Havanese has a detailed chapter on how to do it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you really want to cord a coat, I'd suggest that you find someone who has done it and get them to mentor you. Alice & Steve Lawrence are the most well-known and respected in the breed for having done it repeatedly. They are in CT.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> If you really want to cord a coat, I'd suggest that you find someone who has done it and get them to mentor you. Alice & Steve Lawrence are the most well-known and respected in the breed for having done it repeatedly. They are in CT.


How would I contact them? I have not heard of the..


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You do show your dogs, right?

I'd suggest that you ask around at your local dog shows. I wouldn't be surprised if they showed up to any of your larger venues. The Syracuse shows are just a week away (3/27-30). You would be able to see their dogs if they happened to go to those shows, but they are both very busy people, so I don't even know if they would be able to mentor you themselves. Asking someone may get you pointed in the right direction.

Keep in mind that full cording takes 2-3 years to complete.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2008)

Havtahava said:


> You do show your dogs, right?
> 
> I'd suggest that you ask around at your local dog shows. I wouldn't be surprised if they showed up to any of your larger venues. The Syracuse shows are just a week away (3/27-30). You would be able to see their dogs if they happened to go to those shows, but they are both very busy people, so I don't even know if they would be able to mentor you themselves. Asking someone may get you pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Keep in mind that full cording takes 2-3 years to complete.


No I do not show, I am just a hobby breeder that loves the breed....and I want all my friends and family to have a havanese!! My boy Ollie has the right coat that will make it easier to cord I just know nothing about it... Do you breed or show?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> How would I contact them? I have not heard of the..


I believe the name of their kennel is Fuzzy Farm, but they don't have a website. You might be able to find them listed thru AKC.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I think I saw on here how to do it.If you type cording in search maybe you can find it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No I do not show, I am just a hobby breeder that loves the breed....and I want all my friends and family to have a havanese!! My boy Ollie has the right coat that will make it easier to cord I just know nothing about it... Do you breed or show?


I'm a hobby breeder along with several others here, and yes, we absolutely show our dogs before we breed them. That's the whole reason for showing.

Have you considered getting in touch with your local Havanese club? I believe there are two of them in your vicinity. There is the Greater New York Havanese Club and the Delaware Valley Havanese Club.


----------

